# weight kit



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Saw some weights out for the trash today pulled over and grabbed them was hoping they were 2.5 lbs but they were only 1 1/4 lbs each 8 total
used the factory weight holes on each side 
Had some old big washers from where i forget worked perfect
10 lbs on the bucket now
bucket was very light in the front
love to repurpose things


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good job. I might suggest a little paint or PlastiKote when it's warm enough so as to keep the washers from rusting.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool! That's a much nicer price than the Ariens weights! 

Are there some washers underneath the bucket, to help spread out the load from the bolts? The bucket sheetmetal is presumably unsupported under the bolt head's area, due to the big hole in the weights.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I remember a JD garden tractor I had. Had a 54" power angle, power lift plow on it. I had 50# weights on the wheels, 4 suitcase weights and a couple of Ford 460 heads strapped on top of them for weights. Whatever gets the job done. Doesn't have to be pretty. Just has to work.:wink2:


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I started using old/worn Highway Plow Cutting edges. They start off as 8" or 10" wide steel plates. About 10' and up longer. Cut to length, (24", 28" and up,,custom sized), and bolted underneath the tub, rather than on top, so not to worry about finished edges or painting. Very dense material and plentiful this time of year.....

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

I can tell you on my Hydro Pro 28 that I just sold, adding 25 Ibs did nothing to help me keep the front bucket down. It was like a teeter-totter no matter how much I added. On my older Platinum 30 before they moved the axle location the weight helped significantly. Only problem with that model was the friction disc setup that was too weak.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

washers painted semi gloss black


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Freddy Ford said:


> On my older Platinum 30 before they moved the axle location the weight helped significantly. Only problem with that model was the friction disc setup that was too weak.


*How was the friction system too weak? * What did it do or not do that you think it was weak?


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

1132le said:


> Saw some weights out for the trash today pulled over and grabbed them was hoping they were 2.5 lbs but they were only 1 1/4 lbs each 8 total
> used the factory weight holes on each side
> Had some old big washers from where i forget worked perfect
> 10 lbs on the bucket now
> ...


I really like this idea, 1132le. I have an older Ariens St10-28, and she tends to ride up on the EOD snow. I have the armorskids on there and really like them but will give your idea a try with a little variation. I finally got to put that tach on my snowblower (another post that you responded to) and after warming up the blower, I got a reading of 3550 rpms, just short of the recommended 3600 rpms. I can live with small difference for now!


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

On 01/15/2018 I took delivery of a ARIENS Hydro Pro 28"

I added the ARMORskids and *(2) 10# weight kits.*

Since then I have only had a little slush a few times in a month.

Hopefully with the snow coming tonight/tomorrow I can test it out finally!


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

micah68kj said:


> *How was the friction system too weak? * What did it do or not do that you think it was weak?


Whenever I would work a snow pile or had to push into deep snow the disc would slip. Took it to the dealer twice and they replaced the disc twice and verified it was adjusted to specs. After the third time it continued to slip I took it back to the dealer after a storm and demonstrated to them how it continues to slip on a snow pile in the parking lot. They finally gave up after witnessing it and gave me full value towards the Hydro Pro which came with its own set of problems. My 30 year old John Deere snowblower with a friction disc setup never had problems slipping and its never been replaced. The hydro transmission was flawless by comparison and I will never go back.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I wonder if maybe the newer disc designs aren't as good as the older ones?

My first Ariens was a 10000 series that came with a seized 4 HP Tecumseh engine on it that I replaced with a 10 HP Honda. 

One day in the spring when most of the snow had melted, I was working to move a large drift... the drift was maybe 4' high but the snowblower's wheels had chains on them and were on bare dry asphalt. I was being pretty aggressive and the disc drive on that machine produced enough torque to crack both wheel hubs! 

I can't imagine ever needing more torque than that. :devil:


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

looked every bit as stout or better then what came on my st824
i was going through wet drifts high then my bucket no slippage
for 3k it better be wearing high heels a tank top and obsession for women perfume


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I added the factory 10LB weight kit to both of mine. It's about right now, but not overly heavy that it's hard to lift the bucket up. I think they need a little front end weight to dig the snow compacted areas, instead of riding over those spots.


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Look @ my post "are you kidding me" about disc slippage. Maybe something for all of us.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

I added 3 metal bars bought at HD. Prime and painted it and drill holes through them. They mount nicely inside the housing and it added 21lbs.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

nice job mac how much were the bars?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

the Powershift laughs at end of driveway piles...it's what it does for a living!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

1132le said:


> Saw some weights out for the trash today pulled over and grabbed them was hoping they were 2.5 lbs but they were only 1 1/4 lbs each 8 total
> used the factory weight holes on each side
> Had some old big washers from where i forget worked perfect
> 10 lbs on the bucket now
> ...


Those are hugh washers - they must be about 4 inches in diameter - where can I find some of those?


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Macplee said:


> I added 3 metal bars bought at HD. Prime and painted it and drill holes through them. They mount nicely inside the housing and it added 21lbs.


nice install, how much did it set you back Macplee?


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

I got all the parts from Home Depot (got lucky), metal and plastic washers, ss bolts and locking nuts, plus the three 7lbs metal bars, and a strip of 1/8" x 2" wide foam tape used between the first bar and the housing. All together it cost approx. $70. The best part is that the metal bars were exact fit 36" inside the housing without cutting. The cab already had two pre-drilled holes for mounting so I just measured it and matched it, stacked the bars together, clamped it, and put it on a drill press for drilling perfect 90 degree holes. I did spray painted it with 3 coats of enamel paint to prevent rust. Was going to paint it orange to match the blower but I kind of like the black look. It was a small 2 hour project, but it was fun and not hard and cost 1/2 of the price of the OEM weight bar. I guess when you factor in my time spent it could be consider a wash, but we do what we do because it's fun and we take pride in making DIY work look professional right?


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

washers were about 1.5" wide. The bars were 2" x 36" and may be 3/8" thick.


----------



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

How do you know how much weight you should be putting on the bucket?

Does the added weight strain the frame or bucket in any way?

Thanks.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Technically it adds stress to the bucket, but I don't think in any real meaningful sense. It's just a static weight pushing down. 

It *will* wear your skid shoes faster, as you are pushing them harder down onto the driveway surface. If your scraper bar is touching the driveway surface, then that will also wear more quickly, if you aren't adjusting the skid shoes periodically. 

And you will need to push down harder on the handlebars to raise the front end. This adds stress to the handlebars, and to where they mount to the tractor frame. Someone recently showed pictures of some supports they attached, between the middle of their handlebars, and the tractor frame. I believe they are sold by that brand of machine, but the person made their own. This would help reduce the bending load on the bottom of the handlebars, since the support would be pulled, and take away a bunch of the bending stress on the handlebars. 

I have weight on my bucket, but I haven't worried about the handlebar supports yet, though they *are* an interesting idea. I figure if my handlebars broke, I could try welding them back together. 

I had 20 lbs on it, I think, from an Ariens weight bar that was on the used machine when I bought it. I added another 5 lbs 1 or 2 seasons ago, and I like that better. But my machine has a fairly narrow 24" bucket. Something like a 28" would have a heavier bucket already, so might need less weight added, to accomplish the same thing.


----------

